# Apple Dipping Station



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi All!
I remember a thread last fall on apple dipping stations. I couldn't find it in a search. I have a client who wants one for November and i need to figure it ut in order to price it. Do any of you do this? (SHROOM - was it you?) Do you do slices or whole apples? If slices, how do you keep them from browning? Caramel recipes for the dipping? Design or topping ideas? 

Even a referral back to the previous thread would be great

Thanks!
pgr


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Soak the sliced apples in lemon juice and water for a while then strain them right before serving.. 
One of my personal favorites is sliced apples with honey. :lips::lips:
( It's a Jewish thing) Try it!!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks - I am a good Jewish girl and a kosher caterer & the station is for a Bar Mitzvah kiddush lunch - I get the honey thing


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mazol Tov, also a nice touch is using a fondue fountan's for chocolate, caremel, and ect. Guest love them. I was unaware that there were good Jewish girls in Maine, I've been looking in the wrong places. :lol:









Yes, we waisted 6 cases of pineapples to make those trees, to desighn this display. The guest loved it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oops where was I ?.......lady apples or small whole are more expensive but pretty darn cute.

Caramel, you can make honey caramel to cut costs......
nuts, graham bits, tiny chocolate pieces, marshmallows

Mess!!!!
I'd staff that puppy.


----------

